# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/seichas_now.htm

## Unregistered

In the last sentence, isn't the accent in "обо" on the FIRST syllable?

----------


## it-ogo

It's a kind of typo. Accent should be on "мне". Prepositions should not be stressed.

----------

